# Killing them at night under the full moon - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 4 nights have brought ideal flounder gigging conditions with light winds and low tides. I have managed a 30 flounder limit the last four nights in a row, and I hope things continue to stay good in the coming nights. The fish have been holding around outer sandbars and deeper water access. Winds are forecast to increase over the next few days, which may make for some challenging gigging over the holiday weekend. It seems like the bottom of the tide and cooling water after 11pm have made for better gigging. The fish are holding solid size, with most in the 17-20" range.

*7/2/2015*
I had the Jeff J. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with 10-20mph South wind and very low tide. We found plenty of dirty water early, but things cleared up later as the tide fell and water cooled off. We gigged our first fish around 10pm, and things gradually got better as the water began to clear. The fish were all buried deep in hard sand well away from shore. We had 21 fish by 12:30am, and moved to anther spot I had been holding for a "backup area". When we pulled in at the new location, the water was very clear and loaded with flounder. We gigged our last 9 fish in about 15 minutes. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 1am. Please note that there is 1 person from the trip tonight not in the picture.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Still gigging limits with 6 person trips*

*7/3/2015*
I had the Robin F. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with 10-20mph South wind and slightly low tide. Again tonight, we found lots of dirty water early with no fish until 10:30pm. As the tide fell, the flats cleared up and we started hitting the fish pretty good around 11:30pm. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 1:00am.


----------

